# A little help



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Sep 20, 2018)

This is the trunk of a maple in my neighborhood. Don't ask what kind of maple because I don't know. What am I looking at? It runs from the ground up to the first crotch and then continues another 6-8 feet on one branch before disappearing.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 20, 2018)

Looks like it was struck by lightning at some time to me

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 7


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 20, 2018)

Yup prolly not all that solid behind that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Sep 20, 2018)

I wondered if that might be the case. I've noticed this on a few trees on my strolls through the neighborhood.


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 21, 2018)

Pretty sure it needs to be turned into lumber as soon as possible! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 21, 2018)

Lightning, vandalism, strike from a fallen tree or branch, frost crack, leprechaun doorway...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Sep 21, 2018)

Mr. Peet said:


> Lightning, vandalism, strike from a fallen tree or branch, frost crack, leprechaun doorway...


 couple more beers and I might buy the whole leprechaun thing

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 22, 2018)

Pharmacyguy-Jim said:


> View attachment 153219 View attachment 153220
> 
> This is the trunk of a maple in my neighborhood. Don't ask what kind of maple because I don't know. What am I looking at? It runs from the ground up to the first crotch and then continues another 6-8 feet on one branch before disappearing.



If it was small enough, I'd call it a feature in a future hollow form......... How big is the tree diameter?............ Jerry (in Tucson0


----------



## Pharmacyguy-Jim (Sep 22, 2018)

Nubsnstubs said:


> If it was small enough, I'd call it a feature in a future hollow form......... How big is the tree diameter?............ Jerry (in Tucson0


Ohh I'm not sure, it's about yaaay big.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 23, 2018)

Pharmacyguy-Jim said:


> Ohh I'm not sure, it's about yaaay big.




I'm going to guess that your "yaaay" has the same meaning as "chogie" as apposed to "chooooggiiieeee".. If you don't know what it means, I'll define it later........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Karl_TN (Sep 26, 2018)

@Pharmacyguy-Jim, A good leaf pic would help identify the type of Maple tree. If I had to guess based on the bark alone then it reminds me of sugar maple (aka Hard Maple). Maple makes great turning wood so it might be worth salvaging some when the tree is cut down. Hopefully the wood isn't too far cracked from a lightning strike.


----------

